# 9 weeks pregnant with twins



## Anna1982

Hiya

we found out wednesday Im 9 weeks pregnant with twins.
obvioulsy we are shocked lol but very happy!

I was just bobbing in to say hi and ask what I should expect with the consultant etc?

this is my third pregnancy as i have two sons.

looking like fraternal twins,

so excited but so worried, as the sonographer said we shouldnt tell anyone till 12 weeks, as theres a condition called dissapearing twin?

from the scan theyre both formed well and had heart beats of 153 and 164 so hoping thats good, twin b measures a little smaller than twin a

sorry for going on but Im out of my league here!


----------



## Kempf

Congrats that cool, Hopeful that it is not a disappearing twin. Nothing wrong holding on until 12 weeks before telling friends & family if that is what u want.

All d best


----------



## RainbowGift

Congratulations!!!! It's really magical, huh? I guess the main things that will be different for you this pregnancy are: 
1) Lots more ultrasounds... I get one every 4 weeks now! They like to check in and make sure both are growing pretty much equally, even with fraternal. 
2) My doctor won't let me go full term! There is a huge chance the babies will come early on their own (I don't want them to come TOO early- I worry about that) but if they don't the doctor wants to induce at 37-38 weeks. 
3) Greater chance of having to have a C-section. This is something I am grappling to get my head around. I have to let go of control and realize that the birth may not be what I had always hoped and planned for. My doctor said that if both babies are breach, when the time comes, then I will have to have a section. If A is head down and B is breach, then I can have a vaginal birth, but baby B will have to be "extracted" (which sounds unpleasant and which the doctor tries to steer me away from).
4) Your morning sickness might be much worse.
5) You will probably get bigger much faster.

And awayyyyyyy we goooooooo! Hope to see a lot more of you in here. xo


----------



## Anna1982

just been looking at my ultra sound pic, and remember the tech saying two sacs but she could only see one placenta forming
is that still fraternal?

Im at the consultant on tuesday and guessing he may scan

Im sick as a dog every morning lol


----------



## RainbowGift

If the egg splits early enough, the two can implant in different spots... So it IS possible to have identical twins in two different sacs. If they are sharing one placenta, they are identical. Thats my understanding, at least. :thumbup:


----------



## Anna1982

RainbowGift said:


> If the egg splits early enough, the two can implant in different spots... So it IS possible to have identical twins in two different sacs. If they are sharing one placenta, they are identical. Thats my understanding, at least. :thumbup:

from my pic mine look like your photo but with alot thinner line seperating them, i cant see the placenta / placentas to be sure
i guess i need to ask the consultant


----------



## RainbowGift

I hope everything goes well, I remember how worrisome everything was in the early days. Also how EXCITING it was (still is... ). If you do end up with identical, there is another whole list of things they will be watching for, so maybe you will get even more scans than I get.

Did they see heartbeats?


----------



## RainbowGift

whoops forget that question lol


----------



## Anna1982

lol yes two heartbeats
wish i could find the charger for my phone, then i could take a pic of the scan


----------



## DawnMN26

Hello Welcome!
I am 19 weeks pregnant with girl fraternal twins!
I only had cramps & back pain in my 1st trimester, no morning sickness at all! 

I go for ultra sounds once every 2 weeks & my doctor said as time get closer to birth i will be going once a week! Sounds like a lot to me!

Good luck with everything & try not to worry!


----------



## _Vicky_

RainbowGift said:


> Congratulations!!!! It's really magical, huh? I guess the main things that will be different for you this pregnancy are:
> 1) Lots more ultrasounds... I get one every 4 weeks now! They like to check in and make sure both are growing pretty much equally, even with fraternal.
> 2) My doctor won't let me go full term! There is a huge chance the babies will come early on their own (I don't want them to come TOO early- I worry about that) but if they don't the doctor wants to induce at 37-38 weeks.
> 3) Greater chance of having to have a C-section. This is something I am grappling to get my head around. I have to let go of control and realize that the birth may not be what I had always hoped and planned for. My doctor said that if both babies are breach, when the time comes, then I will have to have a section. *If A is head down and B is breach, then I can have a vaginal birth, but baby B will have to be "extracted" (which sounds unpleasant and which the doctor tries to steer me away from).*4) *Your morning sickness might be much worse.*5) You will probably get bigger much faster.
> 
> And awayyyyyyy we goooooooo! Hope to see a lot more of you in here. xo


wooo hoo welcome!!!!!!!!!! We found out at 6 weeks and no disappearing but we too were warned.

Just wanted to chip in Fynn was born with forceps Sam was breech and he was out in three pushes - it was perfect not unpleasant at all (well as child birth goes it wasnt lol) so dont be scared of this option at all! 

Point 4 - I got one week of morning sickness and none after that xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Congrats hun. Your twins may be identical.. Mine were in one big sac, but with a very thin membrane seperating them and one placenta, so identical! Your consultant will be able to tell you. If identical you will be getting scans every two weeks after 16 weeks, as they will be monitoring the twins growth. Hope all goes well in your pregnancy - do not hesitate to ask if you have any ques.


----------



## RainbowGift

Thanks Vicky,
I just keep hoping that both will be head-down because my doctor seems so alarmist about the whole thing... It's nice to know you had a nice delivery with one twin breach, I'll bring that up with my doctor when we get into it again lol. :flower:


----------



## brilove4195

RainbowGift said:


> I hope everything goes well, I remember how worrisome everything was in the early days. Also how EXCITING it was (still is... ). If you do end up with identical, there is another whole list of things they will be watching for, so maybe you will get even more scans than I get.
> 
> Did they see heartbeats?

i have LOTS of scans and they are faternal


----------

